

The Omni Group has sold 5,000 copies of OmniGraffle for iPad (for $50 each). - chris24
http://www.omnigroup.com/company/press/the_omni_group_sells_five_thousand_copies_of_omnigraffle_for_ipad/

======
zzzmarcus
I'm guessing that they'd have probably sold 10 times that if it was priced at
$9.99, the same price as Pages, Numbers and Keynote. I for one would have
picked it up at that price...

~~~
aphistic
I agree. The main reason I even came to the comments for this article was to
say that. I'd even be willing to pay up to about half what they're charging
for it. Up until then, however, I'll go without.

------
mogston
I wish they would spend more time bolstering up the default templates and
workflow found in the current OSX version instead of working on something new.

------
10ren
Drawing software seems like an enduring fit, even after the hype wears off.
The iPad niche?

------
CrazedGeek
Unrelated: I didn't know Apple actually had a trademark on "Multi-Touch":
[http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=7...](http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=77219819)

~~~
aschobel
they don't

    
    
      2010-03-29 - Subsequent Final Mailed
      2010-03-29 - Subsequent Final Mailed
      2010-03-26 - Subsequent Final Refusal Written
      2010-03-02 - Teas/Email Correspondence Entered
      2010-03-01 - Communication received from applicant
      2010-03-01 - TEAS Response to Office Action Received
      2009-09-01 - Non-final action mailed
      2009-09-01 - Non-Final Action Written
      2009-08-13 - Teas/Email Correspondence Entered
      2009-08-13 - Communication received from applicant
      2009-08-10 - TEAS Request For Reconsideration Received
      2009-08-10 - Ex parte appeal - Instituted
      2009-08-10 - Jurisdiction Restored To Examining Attorney
      2009-08-10 - EXPARTE APPEAL RECEIVED AT TTAB
      2009-02-09 - Final refusal mailed

~~~
CrazedGeek
Hrm. I wonder why Omni decided it was?

~~~
tylero
Apple explicitly claims the trademark in their press releases.

<http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/05/03ipad.html>

~~~
bbatsell
They claim an _unregistered_ trademark on it. ® signifies a registered
trademark. ™ signifies an unregistered trademark. They can still sue to defend
it as an unregistered trademark, but they'll have a harder case to prove
(especially since their attempted registration was denied), and they wouldn't
be entitled to the punitive damages that they could get if it was registered.

------
beaker
Omni Group is one of the original (and best) NeXT/Openstep shops still around.
I worked with them back in the late nineties and they were a very interesting
crew - brilliant, cult-like, fun-loving, hardcore coders. Congrats to Omni!

------
mark_l_watson
Good for them! OmniGraffle is the main reason I will always keep a Mac around.

------
baddox
How is this program (for the iPad or Mac)? The screenshots feature silly
graphics-heavy stuff, but would this thing be for making E-R/schema diagrams,
family trees, etc.?

------
foobarbazetc
Not really sure why this is press release worthy?

------
amix
I think a mockup tool would be pretty useful on the iPad as well, especially
given iPad's interaction model.

~~~
Terretta
This one got better after they added snap to alignment in the latest version:

[http://www.ipadworkapps.com/2010/05/imockups-killer-
wirefram...](http://www.ipadworkapps.com/2010/05/imockups-killer-wireframe-
app-for-creatives/)

------
Tichy
$$$$$$$

Cool, so all I have to do is write an advanced graphics program to get rich.
Yay for the iPad!

------
huhtenberg
Who else clicked on a link to see what the heck is Omni _Giraffe_ for iPad? :)

------
dnsworks
And Apple got 30% of that? Such a rip-off to developers.

~~~
ptomato
Really? So what's a publishing deal (distribution, some marketing, storefront,
updating, &c) that has a better split then that?

I can guarantee you you won't find one for video games, at least.

Also, Android market has the same split. So does Palm's, Nokia's, and WinMob.
Blackberry is 80/20.

~~~
dnsworks
"publishing deal" is a warm and fuzzy way to say "monopoly".

Developers should be able to sell their software for a platform without being
forced into using one specific distribution channel. The App Store is
Microsoft's wet dream, even they have never managed to invoke Big Brother so
completely.

~~~
pkaler
Clearly, you haven't heard of the XBox where the split is 60/40.

~~~
ptomato
And I should note that's the split going to Microsoft and the _publisher_ ,
not Microsoft and the developer. The studio is almost certainly not even
getting 50% of that 60%, the way most such things work.

